# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Affidamento Servizi Legali

## chiara

Vi consiglio di prestare attenzione quando incarico un legale senza fare avviso di gara....provate a leggere la sentenza TAR Calabria 330/2007....

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ce la puoi riportare sul forum ? 
Grazie !   

> Vi consiglio di prestare attenzione quando incarico un legale senza fare avviso di gara....provate a leggere la sentenza TAR Calabria 330/2007....

----------


## chiara

ecco la sentenza  
REPUBBLICA ITALIANA 		              N. 330  /2007
    	                      IN NOME DEL POPOLO ITALIANO	              Reg. Sent. 
           IL TRIBUNALE AMMINISTRATIVO REGIONALE	              N.149/2007  Reg.Ric 
 PER LA CALABRIA 
SEZIONE  STACCATA  DI REGGIO  CALABRIA
composto dai Magistrati:
- LUIGI             PASSANISI                   Presidente   
- DANIELE       BURZICHELLI            Consigliere
- GABRIELE     NUNZIATA                 Primo Referendario Estensore
ha pronunciato la seguente 
SENTENZA
sul ricorso n. 149/2007 R.G. proposto dallAvv. Rosella Tassone, rappresentata e difesa da se medesima ed elettivamente domiciliata in Reggio Calabria alla Via Pio XI trav. Putortì n. 15; 
CONTRO
Comune di Palizzi, in persona del legale rappresentante pro-tempore, non costituito in giudizio;
E
Racco Giuseppe, rappresentato e difeso da se medesimo ed elettivamente domiciliato presso lo studio dellAvv. Giovanni Violi in Reggio Calabria, Via P. Pellicano n.18;
PER LANNULLAMENTO
previa sospensione, della Delibera della Giunta Comunale n.148 del 7/12/2006 per la disciplina di consulenza ed assistenza legale, nonché di tutti gli atti connessi.
Visto il ricorso con i relativi allegati;
Vista la memoria di costituzione del controinteressato Avv. Racco;
Vista lordinanza di questo Tribunale n.134 del 2007 di accoglimento della domanda di sospensione e di fissazione delludienza di merito ai sensi dellart.23-bis della Legge n.1034/1971;
Vista la memoria di parte ricorrente;
Visti gli atti tutti della causa ;
Designato relatore il Primo referendario Gabriele Nunziata per la pubblica udienza del 18 aprile 2007, ed ivi udito lAvv. Rosella Tassone;
Ritenuto e considerato in fatto e in diritto quanto segue:
F  A  T  T  O
Espone in fatto lodierna ricorrente che con il provvedimento adottato dalla Giunta ed oggetto di impugnazione, senza che vi fosse alcun bando né invito, si è provveduto allaffidamento in favore del controinteressato del servizio avente ad oggetto consulenze legali e difesa in giudizio per un importo di  20.000,00 annui.
 Il Comune non si è costituito in giudizio, mentre il controinteressato ha eccepito il difetto di giurisdizione del giudice amministrativo e comunque linammissibilità del ricorso, nonché linfondatezza dello stesso nel merito in ragione dellinapplicabilità del Decr. Legisl. n.163/2006 e delle valutazioni di esclusiva natura professionale che avrebbero giustificato la scelta dellAmministrazione.
Alla pubblica udienza del 18 aprile 2007 la causa è stata chiamata e trattenuta per la decisione come da verbale.
D I R I T T O
1.Con il ricorso in esame la ricorrente lamenta la mancata applicazione nella fattispecie del Decr. Legisl. n.163/2006, leccesso di potere anche per il contrasto con lart.107 del T.U. n.267 del 2000 secondo il quale lattività gestionale rientra tra le attribuzioni dirigenziali e non della Giunta, la violazione del diritto di difesa.
2. Con riferimento alla preliminare eccezione di difetto di giurisdizione di questo giudice a conoscere della vertenza in questione, il Tribunale osserva che in maniera estremamente chiara lart.4 della Legge n.205/2000, introducendo lart.23-bis allinterno della Legge n.1034/1971, ha dettato alle lettere a), b) e c) delle previsioni in ordine ai giudizi aventi ad oggetto i provvedimenti relativi alle procedure di affidamento di incarichi e alle procedure di aggiudicazione, quindi estensibili anche agli atti delle procedure ad evidenza pubblica di scelta del contraente (ex multis, Cons. Stato, V, 26.5.2003, n.2852). Laffidamento al giudice amministrativo, in sede di giurisdizione esclusiva, delle controversie relative alle procedure di aggiudicazione, affidamento ed esecuzione di servizi pubblici e forniture implica che il giudice amministrativo è competente a giudicare tutti gli atti del procedimento, nel quale appunto si viene gradualmente formando il consenso dellAmministrazione alla conclusione del contratto con un determinato partecipante alla gara (T.A.R. Trentino A. Adige, Bolzano, 12.2.2003, n.48).
2.1 Per tali motivi, considerato che nel caso specifico si controverte comunque di un provvedimento autoritativo di scelta del legale a cui affidare la propria difesa in giudizio e lattività di consulenza professionale, leccezione deve essere disattesa perché infondata.    
3. Daltra parte, che nella fattispecie ricorrano gli estremi di un servizio relativo a professione intellettuale può desumersi da analoga vicenda in ordine alla quale la giurisprudenza (T.A.R. Puglia, Lecce, II, 25.10.2006, n.5053) ha evidenziato che la procedura finalizzata allaggiudicazione di un appalto di servizi, anche per gli appalti di servizi sotto soglia (come nella vicenda in cui il compenso è di 20.000 annui), è soggetta, in fase di individuazione del contraente privato, a regole comunitarie quali la trasparenza, la non discriminazione e la pubblicità delle procedure.
In maniera costante la giurisprudenza amministrativa ha sul punto reiteratamente chiarito che laffidamento deve essere necessariamente proceduto anche da una adeguata pubblicità dellavviso contenente i criteri di valutazione e che esso deve scaturire da una valutazione comparativa dei curricula presentati dai candidati, il cui iter logico deve essere palesato per il tramite della motivazione del provvedimento conclusivo (ex multis, T.A.R. Calabria, Catanzaro, 16.1.2006, n.21; T.A.R. Campania, Napoli, II, 18.12.2003, n.15430; Cons. Stato, V, 10.6.2002, n. 3206; 7.3.2001, n.1339). Lobiettivo è evidentemente quello di evitare larbitrio delle stazioni appaltanti e di permettere eventualmente ad i candidati pretermessi di decidere se tutelare i propri interessi nelle sedi giudiziarie competenti. 
3.1 Nella fattispecie il Collegio ritiene di dover censurare loperato dellAmministrazione, atteso che non è dato più dubitare circa lobbligo per le stazioni appaltanti di procedere agli affidamenti nel rispetto dei principi, di chiara ispirazione comunitaria, di non discriminazione, parità di trattamento, proporzionalità e trasparenza. Detti principi impongono senzaltro alle stazioni appaltanti di dare adeguata pubblicità ai criteri di valutazione prescelti, di garantire la massima partecipazione alla procedura selettiva, di procedere alla scelta dellaffidatario sulla base di una valutazione comparativa dei curricula pervenuti e di motivare in ordine alle ragioni della scelta medesima. Ne consegue che, pur nellottica della massima semplificazione e speditezza correlata al limitato importo dellincarico da affidare, le stazioni appaltanti non possono prescindere per gli affidamenti dallosservanza di una procedura di evidenza, esternando adeguatamente, nel rispetto del principio di trasparenza, le ragioni sottese alla scelta dellaffidatario. 
4. Inoltre, sotto altro profilo, il Tribunale non può esimersi dal ricordare il dettato dellart. 107 del Decreto Legislativo n. 267 del 2000 che, al secondo comma, prevede che spettano ai dirigenti tutti i compiti, compresa ladozione degli atti e provvedimenti amministrativi che impegnano lamministrazione verso lesterno, non ricompresi espressamente dalla legge o dallo statuto tra le funzioni di indirizzo e controllo politico-amministrativo degli organi di governo dellente o non rientranti tra le funzioni del segretario o del direttore generale, di cui rispettivamente agli articoli 97 e 108.
	Orbene, come già rilevato dalla giurisprudenza, non può sussistere dubbio alcuno sul fatto che latto di conferimento dei servizi legali, inclusi la consulenza e il patrocinio innanzi a tutti i Tribunali, rientri nel novero di quegli atti e provvedimenti che, non essendo in alcun modo riconducibili alle funzioni di indirizzo e controllo politico-amministrativo, sono riservati alla dirigenza (T.A.R. Calabria, Catanzaro, 2.5.2006, n.453; T.A.R. Campania, Napoli, II, 23.3.2004 n. 3081; 18.12.2003 n. 15430).
	4.1 Del tutto illegittimamente il Comune di Palizzi ha ritenuto dunque di radicare in capo alla Giunta la competenza sulle procedure per lindividuazione del soggetto contraente per la prestazione di un determinato servizio, omettendo di considerare che agli organi politici spettano solo i poteri di indirizzo e di controllo politico amministrativo, mentre la gestione amministrativa è attribuita ai dirigenti, la cui inerzia può al più giustificare la sussistenza dei presupposti per lesercizio di un potere sostitutivo da parte del Segretario generale dellente (T.A.R. Campania, Napoli, II, 3.3.2005, n.1546).
5. Ritenuta la fondatezza delle censure ricorsuali per i motivi sopra esposti, il Collegio ritiene che il ricorso in esame vada accolto con conseguente annullamento del provvedimento oggetto di impugnazione..  
	Le spese seguono la soccombenza e sono liquidate come da dispositivo.   
P.Q.M.
Il Tribunale Amministrativo Regionale della Calabria - Sezione Staccata di Reggio Calabria  accoglie il ricorso come in epigrafe proposto e, per leffetto, annulla il provvedimento impugnato.
  Condanna il Comune di Palizzi al pagamento delle spese processuali, liquidate in  5.000,00; spese compensate nei confronti del controinteressato. 
Ordina che la presente sentenza sia eseguita dall'Autorità Amministrativa. 
        Così deciso in Reggio Calabria, nella Camera di Consiglio del 18 aprile 2007.
  LESTENSORE                                          IL PRESIDENTE  
 F.to Gabriele Nunziata                                   F.to Luigi Passanisi
  depositata il 4 maggio 2007
Il Segretario
Antonino Sgrò

----------

